# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 29/12/2008

## Maroulis Nikos

Τι θα λέγατε να κάνουμε την τελευταία συνάντηση της Χρονιάς την Δευτέρα 29/12/2008 στον Πειραιά, για να σας ακούσω ....

----------


## mastropanagos

Πολυ καλη ιδεα αλλα εγω δεν θα μπορεσω να παρεβρεθω,θα βρισκομαι εκτος Αθηνων...!!! :Sad:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τι λέτε στο Olympico στις 19:00.

----------


## mastrovasilis

γράψτε με γράψτε με......(στη λίστα :Wink: )

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν το κάνουμε πρωι για να μπορούμε και μερικοί άλλοι????

----------


## heraklion

Συμφωνώ για πρωί. :Very Happy:

----------


## caterina75

Κλασικά δουλεύομεν!

----------


## NikosP

Πείτε μου που και πότε και είμαι μέσα και εγώ!

----------


## sylver23

παιδια πρωι δουλευει ο κοσμος.....

μεσα και εγω κλασσικα
και συμφωνω για ολυμπικο ή και απροοπτο

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Οριστικό συνάντηση στις 19:00 στο Olympico στο ΣΕΦ στις 19/12/2008 τελευταία συνάντηση της χρονιάς,
Για να δώ συμμετοχές, είναι ευκαιρεία να συζητήσουμε όλα τα θέματα που έχουν προκύψει τον τελευταίο καιρό όπως συναντήσεις, ταξίδια εκδηλώσεις σεμινάρια για το 2009 και  κάρτες μέλους .

----------


## Apostolos

Νωρίς απόγευμα???

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Νωρίς απόγευμα???


δηλάδη πόσο νωρίς ?

----------


## mastrokostas

20:00  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Οριστικό συνάντηση στις 19:00 στο Olympico στο ΣΕΦ στις 19/12/2008 τελευταία συνάντηση της χρονιάς,
> Για να δώ συμμετοχές, είναι ευκαιρεία να συζητήσουμε όλα τα θέματα που έχουν προκύψει τον τελευταίο καιρό όπως συναντήσεις, ταξίδια εκδηλώσεις σεμινάρια για το 2009 και  κάρτες μέλους .


*Τη Δευτέρα 29-12-2008 η τελευταία συνάντηση του N@utilia.gr για το 2008.

Στο Olympico (κάτω από το Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας) 37°56,5' Β 23°40,1' Α (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ)

OLYMPICO.jpg
*

----------


## mastropanagos

> *Τη Δευτέρα 29-12-2008 η τελευταία συνάντηση του N@utilia.gr για το 2008.
> 
> Στο Olympico (κάτω από το Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας) 37°56,5' Β 23°40,1' Α (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ)
> 
> OLYMPICO.jpg
> *


Τωρα που μου εδωσες και στιγμα θα ερθω με ενα γκαζαδικο.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρουμε να τα πούμε από κοντά.
Είναι μια καλή χρονική στιγμή για να κάνουμε και έναν απολογισμό για ότι έγινε τη χρονιά που μας πέρασε.

----------


## Leo

Αλλά και σχέδια για το μέλλον  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Vortigern

Εγω θα βρισκομαι Πειραια,δν ξερω ομως αν μπορεσω.Τελικα 20:00 η 19:00?Ισως περασω να πω μια καλησπερα,παρολο που δν ξερω πως θα ερθω εκει....οποτε 50-50 εγω και θα ξερω μια και καλη την Δευτερα....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

19:00 η ώρα θα είναι η συνάντηση μας .

----------


## vinman

Θα έρθω και εγώ,ίσως λίγο πιο αργά...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Θα έρθω και εγώ,ίσως λίγο πιο αργά...


ok Μανώλη έκει θα είμαστε  :Wink:

----------


## mf65skipper

Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα σε ολους.Δεν εχω καταφερει ως τωρα να βρεθω σε καποια συναντηση  αν και θελω πολυ να σας γνωρισω.Δυστυχως για μια ακομη φορα θα ειμαι εκτος.....ελπιζω να τα καταφερουμε απο την νεα χρονια......ευχομαι να περασετε καλα και σε ολους σας υγεια και καλες θαλασσες.
Capt Μιχαλης(mf65skipper)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα σε ολους.Δεν εχω καταφερει ως τωρα να βρεθω σε καποια συναντηση αν και θελω πολυ να σας γνωρισω.Δυστυχως για μια ακομη φορα θα ειμαι εκτος.....ελπιζω να τα καταφερουμε απο την νεα χρονια......ευχομαι να περασετε καλα και σε ολους σας υγεια και καλες θαλασσες.
> Capt Μιχαλης(mf65skipper)


καλή σας ημέρα θα χαρούμε και εμείς να σας γνωρίσουμε από κοντά.
Σκεπτικό μας για τις συναντήσεις του 2009 είναι να είναι προγραμματισμένες έτσι ώστε να μπορείτε σε κάποια από αυτές να το γνωρίζετε πιο μπροστά για να μπορέσετε να παρευρεθείτε.

----------


## kapas

λοιπον με πεισατε!! :Wink:  λεω να ερθω!! :Very Happy:

----------


## frost

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
Εγω θα είμαι εκει έτσι κι αλλιώς... :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα περάσω και εγώ από το Olympico.

Καλό αυτό για προγραμματισμένες συναντησεις. πχ μια φορα το μηνα....

----------


## kokomilko

Κι εγω ανοιχτος ειμαι σε συναντησεις και βολτες
απλως σφυρατε κι εγω ειμαι εκει 
χρονια πολλα και καλα, κι ευτιχισμενος ο νεος πασχας :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## blueseacat

:razz: Τις ευχές μου σε όλους τους ιστιοπλόους ... εύχομαι το 2009 να μας βρεί με πολλές νίκες ! Υπομονή μέχρι τον Μάρτιο 2009 για τον Τούρλο και την Υδραααα (οσον αφορά τον Σαρωνικό μας  :Smile: ).
Δεν έχω έρθει ποτέ στις συναντήσεις του Ναυτιλία αλλά Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω στη τελευταία συνάντηση του 2008.
Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους, καλά Χριστούγεννα και ευτυχισμένο το 2009.
Βlueseacat

----------


## Vortigern

κατα της 8 θα βρω τροπο και εγω να ερθω να σας πω μια καλησπερα....

----------


## sylver23

βορτιγκερν θα σε μαζεψω εγω αμα ειναι απο καπου ,οποτε μην ανησυχεις.
περα απο αυτο τα κλασσικα..μπορω να παρω καποια ατομα απο φιλαδελφεια,ιωνια,ηρακλειο,μεταμορφωση και απο εθνικη οδο απο φιλαδελφεια μεχρι σεφ..
μαστροπαναγο ασε τα ειμαι εκτος και ελα μεσα...

----------


## mastropanagos

> μαστροπαναγο ασε τα ειμαι εκτος και ελα μεσα...


Ξερεις ποσο πολυ θα ηθελα να ερθω αλλα δυστυχως δεν θα μπορεσω...!! :Sad:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Ξερεις ποσο πολυ θα ηθελα να ερθω αλλα δυστυχως δεν θα μπορεσω...!!



τραβάτε με κι΄ας κλαίω είσαι ρε παιδάκι μου.......πω πωωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## Vortigern

Συλβερ μεχρι το ΣΕΦ ερχομαι μετα χρειαζομε GPS :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

εκανα μια προσπαθεια να αποτυπωσω σε χαρτη απο το google το πως μπορειτε να ερθετε.λιγο δυσκολο λογω των πολλων γεφυρων που αποκτησαμε απο τους ολυμπιακους αγωνες.. :Razz: 

*το ολυμπικο ειναι με μαυρο κυκλο*
*
διαδρομη 1 -ερχομενοι απο λ. κηφισου*
ακολουθαμε την κοκκινη γραμμη (εχει ταμπελα στην εθνικη που λεει για σεφ).μολις κανουμε σχεδον ολο το ημικυκλιο της γεφυρας κραταμε την δεξια λωριδα και λιγο πριν βγουμε στην παραλιακη κοβουμε δεξια που λεει για ΣΕΦ.(κιτρινη κουκιδα)
μολις κατεβουμε απο την γεφυρα κανουμε παλι δεξια και ακολουθαμε αυτο το δρομο και εκει που περναει η γεφυρα που κατεβηκαμε απο πανω μας κοβουμε παλι δεξια και περναμε απο κατω ..
βγαινουμε ετσι σε μια κυκλικη πλατεια-λιμνη .κανουμε το γυρω της και ή παρκαρουμε δεξια που εχει παρκινγκ (εκει που γραφω P ) ή κανουμε δεξια (εχει και ταμπελα για ολυμπικο ) που εχει ενα ακομα παρκινγκ

*διαδρομη 2*
ερχομενοι απο πειραια κραταμε την δεξια λωριδα που παει προς εθνικη.μολις πεσουμε μεσα στην παραλιακη (παροδος ποσειδωνος) αλλαζουμε στα γρηγορα λωριδα και παμε στην τερμα δεξια.κοβουμε ταχυτητα και λιγο πριν την εξοδο για εθνικη εχει μια ταμπελα που λεει σεφ ,οποτε στριβουμε δεξια.

*ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ 3*
για οσους ερθουν με τρενο-ακολουθατε την μπλε γραμμη και βγαινετε στην δυτικη πλευρα του σεφ.εκει εχει μια ραμπα-πεζοδρομο που ανεβαινει στον περιβαλλοντα χωρο του σεφ .συνεχιζετε εκει ανατολικα και φθανετε σε μια αλλη ραμπα που κατεβαινετε και εκει ειναι το ολυμπικο.


αμα μπερδευτητε παρτε τηλεφωνο.....

SEF.jpg

----------


## navigation

Στη τελευταία συνάντηση δυστυχώς δεν θα είμαι....θα προσπαθήσω όμως να είμαι στην πρώτη του 2009!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kokomilko

Μισο γιατι εγω εχασα επεισοδιο.
Ποτε εχουμε ραντεβου;;;;;;;;
Τι ωρα;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## sylver23

> Οριστικό συνάντηση στις 19:00 στο Olympico στο ΣΕΦ στις 19/12/2008 τελευταία συνάντηση της χρονιάς,
> Για να δώ συμμετοχές, είναι ευκαιρεία να συζητήσουμε όλα τα θέματα που έχουν προκύψει τον τελευταίο καιρό όπως συναντήσεις, ταξίδια εκδηλώσεις σεμινάρια για το 2009 και  κάρτες μέλους .


παιδια συγκεντρωθειτε ... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Νικόλας

χμ.... δύσκολο φαίνετε για το πως θα το βρω :Very Happy:  
κατά 80% θα είμαι εκεί πιο μέτα θα σας πω σίγουρα

----------


## manolis m.

Loipon kai egw eimai mesa mallon.!

----------


## Vortigern

Πω πω ρε παιδι μου πως ειναι η Αθηνα.Ολο κιτρινες κοκκινες γραμμες και μπλε διαδρομους.Τη εγινε ξαφνικα απεκτισε χρωμα η Αθηνα?Τεσπα καταλαβα πως να ερθω...τελικα ας παρω και το παπακι γιατι βλεπω περπατημα.....

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραία θα έρθω και γώωωω
μόνο που μετά τον ηλεκτρικό θέλω οδηγίες για το που ακριβώς είναι γιατί....με βλέπω να πηγαίνω αλλού :Very Happy:  :Razz: 
ελπίζω sylver ο χάρτης να είναι ακριβής :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> CRONIA POLA SE OLUS KALA CRISTUGENA KAI PANDA ME IGIA SE OLUS KAI STIS IKOGENIES SAS KALES TALASES KAI O AG NIKOLAS STHN PLORI MAS


Εμ αυτο σημαινει οτι θα ερθεις στην Συναντηση?Χρονια σου πολλα :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Παιδια και εγω θα ερθω!Ειναι η καταλληλη ευκαιρια για να σας γνωρισω!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Μεχρι τωρα εχουμε:*

*Νικος*
*mastrovassilis*
*sylver*
*Nikos P***
*Παναγιωτης*
*Roi Baudoin*** 
*Leo*
*vinman*
*Kapas*
*Frost*
*Giorgos D ***
*blueseacat ***
*kokomilko***
*NIKOLAS*
*Manolis.m***
*ANTONHS KALOGERAS (??)***
*Nissos Mykonos*
*Vortigern*


*Οσοι ειναι με ** σημαινει οτι δν εχουν επιβαιβεωση ακομα αν θα παρεβρισκονται αλλα και οτι περιμενουν να δουν με της δουλειες τι γινεται...*

----------


## NikosP

Δευτέρα στις 19:00 θα είμαι εκεί!¶ντε, αργεί πολύ να έρθει αυτή η ώρα.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Οριστικό συνάντηση στις 19:00 στο Olympico στο ΣΕΦ στις *19/12/2008* τελευταία συνάντηση της χρονιάς,
> Για να δώ συμμετοχές, είναι ευκαιρεία να συζητήσουμε όλα τα θέματα που έχουν προκύψει τον τελευταίο καιρό όπως συναντήσεις, ταξίδια εκδηλώσεις σεμινάρια για το 2009 και κάρτες μέλους .


 :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Προτείνω ο αρχηγός να μας φέρει και μπαλέτο με Αγιοβασίλησες και να μας προσφέρουν και δώρα...

----------


## sylver23

για να δουμε ξανα την λιστα

1.Nikos
2.mastrovasilis
3.Παναγιωτης
4.Leo
5.vortigern
6.vinman
7.kapas
8.frost
9.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ
10.manolis m
11.Nikos p
12.sylver23
13.captain nionios
14.thanasis 89
15.giorgos......
16.Roi baudoin      ??
17.Giorgos D        ??
18.blueseacat      ??
19.kokomilko        ??
20.Αpostolos        ??
21.mastrokwstas   ??
22.mastropanagos ??
23.Αντωνης Καλογερας ??

----------


## sylver23

> 


29 εννοει.το λεει και ο τιτλος

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

λετε να σκασω μυτη και γω;Sylver ακους;
 :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

ακουω αλλα δεν σε πιστευω

----------


## sylver23

> για να δουμε ξανα την λιστα
> 
> 1.Nikos
> 2.mastrovasilis
> 3.Παναγιωτης
> 4.Leo
> 5.vortigern
> 6.vinman
> 7.kapas
> ...


giorgos....., thanasis 89 k nionios μεσα.
αντε να αυξηθουμε και αλλο

----------


## Vortigern

Σταθη κανονισε ρε να κατεβεις ειναι μια ευκαιρια....Συλβερ ξαναφτιαξε την λιστα μην βαριεσαι.....

----------


## sylver23

θανο ξεστραβωσου,την εχω φτιαξει απλα αναφερω και αυτους που μπηκαν :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Τον έκανες τον Γιώργο χάλια....  :Razz: . giorgos.... (quatre points, four points) :Razz:  Mr. Sylver32 :shock:

----------


## Vortigern

> θανο ξεστραβωσου,την εχω φτιαξει απλα αναφερω και αυτους που μπηκαν


Το ειδα να την ξαναφτιαξεις ομως γιατι δν μου αρεσει.Ελα τελειωνε

----------


## sylver23

> Τον έκανες τον Γιώργο χάλια.... . giorgos.... (quatre points, four points)Mr. Sylver32


1ον .λες να παρεξηγηθει που του εβαλα 2 τελειες παραπανω ? :Razz: 




> Το ειδα να την ξαναφτιαξεις ομως γιατι δν μου αρεσει.Ελα τελειωνε


2ον. απο την δικια σου πολυ καλυτερη.... :Very Happy: 

3ον μπαχαλακιδες :Razz:  :Razz: 

4ον λεο 23 οχι 32

----------


## Vortigern

*Δυο μερες μεινανε ακομα για την τελαυταια συναντηση του 2008 ας δουμε λιγο τι λιστα με τα ατομα (Συλβερ σου την κανω αφιερωση) Lista.jpg*

----------


## kokomilko

Αν μιλαμε για τις 29/12/08 υπολογιστε με. 
Μονο πειτε μου τι λουλουδι να βαλω στο πεττο για αναγνωριση.
Ανακαιφαλαιωση
Στις 29/12/08 ωραα 19:00 θα ειμαι στο olympico με στοχο να τα πουμε

----------


## Natsios

Βάλτε και εμένα στη λιστα. Με ενα μικρό μικρό ερωτηματικό.

----------


## sylver23

επειδη θανο εισαι τσαπατσουλης και ξεχασες τον νικο p σου αφιερωνω και εγω την καινουργια  λιστα  συμπληρωμενη με νικο π ,νατσιο και κοκομιλκο χωρις ερωτηματικο

03.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

σημειώστε άλλες δύο συμμετοχές ακόμα που μας έχουν δηλώσει στο e-mail της ιστοσελίδα μας.

----------


## Vortigern

> επειδη θανο εισαι τσαπατσουλης και ξεχασες τον νικο p σου αφιερωνω και εγω την καινουργια λιστα συμπληρωμενη με νικο π ,νατσιο και κοκομιλκο χωρις ερωτηματικο
> 
> 03.jpg


Εισαι κλεφτης θα μπορουσες να σκεφτης κατι αλλο οποτε δν μετραει  :Razz:

----------


## sunflower

Παιδιά ωραίες οι λιστες... Στην επομενη βαλτε κι εμενα  εεεε.... :Wink:

----------


## Δημήτρης Π.

> Οριστικό συνάντηση στις 19:00 στο Olympico στο ΣΕΦ στις 19/12/2008 τελευταία συνάντηση της χρονιάς,
> Για να δώ συμμετοχές, είναι ευκαιρεία να συζητήσουμε όλα τα θέματα που έχουν προκύψει τον τελευταίο καιρό όπως συναντήσεις, ταξίδια εκδηλώσεις σεμινάρια για το 2009 και κάρτες μέλους .


Γειά σας και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!                                               

Είμαι καινούριος στο site και λίγο μπερδεμένος...  Στις* 29/12* είναι η συνάντηση, ή ήταν στις _19/12_ όπως γράφετε στο μήνυμα που σχολιάζω?

Έχουν δικαίωμα συμμετοχής και οι καινούριοι όπως εγώ??              
Για να μπούμε στο κλίμα δηλαδή και να μάθουμε πεντε πραγματα...         

                                                               Ευχαριστώ :razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> Γειά σας και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ! 
> 
> Είμαι καινούριος στο site και λίγο μπερδεμένος... Στις* 29/12* είναι η συνάντηση, ή ήταν στις _19/12_ όπως γράφετε στο μήνυμα που σχολιάζω?
> 
> Έχουν δικαίωμα συμμετοχής και οι καινούριοι όπως εγώ?? 
> Για να μπούμε στο κλίμα δηλαδή και να μάθουμε πεντε πραγματα... 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ :razz:


Εγινε φαινεται καποιο λαθος η Συναντηση ειναι σε 2 μερες την Δευτερα 29/12 και η πορτα ειναι ανοιχτη για ολους

----------


## Δημήτρης Π.

Παρακαλώ πατήστε ένα από τα εικονίδια γρήγορης απάντησης στα παραπάνω μηνύματα για να ενεργοποιήσετε τη λειτουργία γρήγορης απάντησης.

----------


## Δημήτρης Π.

> Εγινε φαινεται καποιο λαθος η Συναντηση ειναι σε 2 μερες την Δευτερα 29/12 και η πορτα ειναι ανοιχτη για ολους


 
Θα είμαι εκεί.  Η ώρα ισχύει έτσι??

----------


## Vortigern

> Θα είμαι εκεί. Η ώρα ισχύει έτσι??


Ναι ισχυει κανονικα...

----------


## Vortigern

*Φτασαμε τα 28 ατομα.Να πω οτι αφαιρεσαμε τον Νissos Mykonos που δν θα μπορεσει τελικα να ερθει. Lista 2.jpg*

----------


## mastrovasilis

μπορείτε να βάλετε ακόμα ένα άτομο στην λίστα Panos. ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Vortigern

> μπορείτε να βάλετε ακόμα ένα άτομο στην λίστα Panos. ευχαριστώ.


*H Χριστουγεννιατικη επιθυμια σου θα πραγματοποιηθη αμεσα ευχαριστουμε που καλεσατε το κεντρο του Αη Βασιλη.....*

----------


## mastrovasilis

ευχαριστώ πολύ Αι Βασίλη.

----------


## kapas

αγιε βασιλη, εγω θελω να μου φερεις ενα μοντελο του λισσος!!! :Wink: χαχα

----------


## Vortigern

> αγιε βασιλη, εγω θελω να μου φερεις ενα μοντελο του λισσος!!!χαχα


*Παρε μια Ρομιλντα και καλος εισαι....*
*(λοιπον σταματαω γιατι εχω βγει καλα καλα απο το θεμα)*

----------


## aegina

Kalispera paidia kai xronia polla, dilonw ki egw symmetoxi gia ti Deutera eimai prwtaris se synantisi tou foroum kai tha xarw na sas gnwrisw.

----------


## Vortigern

*Φτασαμε τους 30.... Lista 2.jpg*

----------


## kapas

ελα παιδια!!! τωρα που γυριζει!!!! αλλος για την συναντηση!!! :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Κι εγώ μέσα ! Επιτέλους ! ! ! ! ! !  :Very Happy:

----------


## agira

Μάγκες θα έρθω και εγώ να σας γνωρίσω.

----------


## Vortigern

*Ελα σιγα σιγα να μαζευομαστε και αλλοι...*
*Υπενθυμιζουμε ολοι οτι ειναι η τελαυταια συναντηση για το 2008 στις 29/12 την Δευτερα δηλαδη και ωρα 19:00 στο Ολυμπικο στο ΣΕΦ στο σταθμο φαληρου στον Ηλεκτρικο απεναντι...   Lista 2.jpg*

----------


## blueseacat

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους. Δεν έχω ξαναέρθει στη συνάντηση. Πείτε μου που θα βρίσκονται τα μέλη ? πώς θα σας βρούμε ? Θα το γνωρίζουν οι υπεύθυνοι του Olympico ? Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## sylver23

θα το γνωριζουν στο ολυμπικο.αλλα περα απο αυτο θα εχουμε το νου μας αλλα θα ειμαστε και καμποσοι.οποτε θα μας δειτε οσοι δεν εχουν ξαναρθει.
παρολα αυτα οποιος θελει ας στειλει πμ να δωσω το τηλ μου

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν πέρνετε ένα τηλεφωνάκι για να σας κρατήσουν μεγάλο χώρο????

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Δεν περίμενα πραγματικά τέτοια συμμετοχή, έχουμε μεριμνήσει γι αυτό φίλε Apostolos.
Όσοι έρχονται πρώτη φορά στην συνάντηση μας μπορούν να μου στείλουν π.μ. να ανταλλάξουμε κινητά έτσι ώστε να έχουμε καλλίτερη επικοινωνία.

----------


## Δημήτρης Π.

Βρήκα ειδοποίηση στο e-mail μου να μπω σε αυτο το link για να δηλώσω συμμετοχή.
Το όνομά μου είναι ήδη στη λίστα (αρ.19) που πολύ όμορφα παραθέτει ο Vortigern.         
Αν καταφέρω να βρω πως γίνεται, θα στείλω και τον αριθμό του κινητού μου σε private.

----------


## sylver23

2 ατομα ακομα.ο f/b kefalonia μαζι με ενα ατομο ακομα.
Συνολο 33


Lista 2.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Η συνάντηση είναι για να γνωρίσετε τα έλατα ?Βάλτε ένα βαπόρι background ,που μου βάλατε την Πίνδο ,λες και θα είναι συνάντηση γιδοβοσκών !!

----------


## Giorgos_D

Θα ερθω σίγουρα, αλλα μονο για μια ωρίτσα, στις 20.00 πρέπει να την κάνω!




> Η συνάντηση είναι για να γνωρίσουμε τα έλατα !Βάλτε ένα βαπόρι background ,που μου βάλατε την Πίνδο ,λες και θα είναι συνάντηση γιδοβοσκών !!


Πέσ'τα ρε μαστρο-Κώστα!!!!!

----------


## heraklion

Θα έρθω και εγώ αλλά με ένα ερωτηματικό.

----------


## sylver23

> Η συνάντηση είναι για να γνωρίσετε τα έλατα ?Βάλτε ένα βαπόρι background ,που μου βάλατε την Πίνδο ,λες και θα είναι συνάντηση γιδοβοσκών !!


παιδια συγνωμη αυτος ο ανθρωπος ποσο χιουμορ μπορει να εχει και ποση πλακα μπορει να κανει??????????κωστα εισαι απιστευτος....πραγματικα :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

Κι επειδη ολα μεχρι στιγμης σε αυτο το φορουμ εχουν γινει και ο φιλος μας ο mastrokοstas εχει απολυτο δικιο η φωτογραφια επρεπε να ειναι απο καραβι... ετοιμο λοιπον!!! :Very Happy: 
dimitroula copy.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

βαλτε και μενα στη λιστα  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

> βαλτε και μενα στη λιστα


ετοιμος κι εσυ μολις ανεβηκες στο "Δημητρουλα"

----------


## καπετάν αποστόλης

-εγω δε θα μπορέσω να έρθω αλλά ...
όσοι θα πάτε στη συνάντηση εύχομαι να περάσετε καλά.
 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## navigation

Να σας πω....ζηλεύω :Sad: ! Θέλω και εγώ να έρθω! Λοιπόν καλά να περάσετε και απτο πεζοδρόμιο!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## jumpman

Παιδιά θα έρθω και εγώ το απόγευμα στη συνάντηση.Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι εκεί γιατί έχω και κάποια δουλίτσα πιο πρίν που δεν ξέρω πόσο χρόνο θα μου πάρει.Πιστεύω να ξεμπερδέψω γρήγορα και να καταφέρω να έρθω.

----------


## Leo

Επιτέλους θα "εκπροσωπηθούν" και οι Μινωικές  :Very Happy: , σε περιμένουμε!!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Παίζει να σκάσω μύτη και εγώ, κατά τις οκτώ όμως.
Υπολογίστε δύο άτομα.
Μήπως έχετε κανονίσει τίποτα να τσιμπήσουμε; Είδα ότι έχει ενδιαφέρον μενού http://www.olympico-cafe.gr, και θα έρθω πεινασμένος σαν λύκος!
Αν δεν έχει κανονισθεί κάτι σε επίπεδο nautilia, τότε θα παραγγείλω ατομικά :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Nα υπολογίζεται και εμένα!

----------


## kapas

εγω να ζητησω συγνωμη :Sad:  μαλλον δεν μπορεσω να ερθω... αρρωστησα ξαφνικα... βεβαια αν ειμαι καλητερα δεν το συζητω θα ερθω!!!

----------


## dimitris

Λοιπον 5 ωρες περιπου πριν την τελευταια συναντηση για το 2008 εχουμε φτασει 40 συμμετοχες!!! :Wink: 
dimitroula copy.jpg
φιλε kapas πιστευω να ξεπερασεις την ασθενεια σου και να βρεθεις κοντα μας
Περαστικα σου :Smile:

----------


## sylver23

καλησπερα σε ολους.λιγες ωρες εμειναν για την συναντηση.
για οσους δεν εχουν ξαναρθει να ζητησουν στο μαγαζι το τραπεζι του ναυτιλια ή αλλιως το τραπεζι στο ονομα Λύγκος

----------


## mastrokostas

> Κι επειδη ολα μεχρι στιγμης σε αυτο το φορουμ εχουν γινει και ο φιλος μας ο mastrokοstas εχει απολυτο δικιο η φωτογραφια επρεπε να ειναι απο καραβι... ετοιμο λοιπον!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25717


Να σ ευχαριστήσω και για την επιλογή του πλοίου !!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να θυμίσω για όσους έρχονται πρώτη φορά υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα να ανταλλάξουμε κινητά με π.μ.

----------


## dimitris

> Να σ ευχαριστήσω και για την επιλογή του πλοίου !!


Και να σου πω φιλε mastrokostas οτι η φωτογραφια ειναι διπλης σημασιας...
ειναι απο την καλοκαιρινη μας συναντηση στην Δραπετσωνα :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

πω άντε σιγά σιγά να τιν κοπανήσω γιατί μέχρι να βρείς ταξί πωωω :Mad: 
πιστέυω να φτάσω εγκαίρως κάνει και κρύο :Very Happy:

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Πολύ όμορφη η σημερινή (μάλλον, πλέον, χθεσινή) βραδυά.  
Πολύ ωραία η παρέα και πολύ καλή η επιλογή του μέρους.
Χάρηκα που γνώρισα τα παρόντα μέλη του forum, με κάποια από τα οποία βγάλαμε και φωτογραφίες. Θα είχαν βγει και περισσότερες, εαν ο αμελέστατος κύριος της φωτογραφικής μηχανής είχε φροντίσει προηγουμένως να φορτίσει την μπαταρία της !
Ευχαριστώ δημοσίως τον Leo που μπήκε στον κόπο να με συστήσει σε όλα τα παρευρισκόμενα μέλη, στην κυριολεξία ένα προς ένα(!). Αυτή η διαδικασία είχε, ομολογουμένως, και ένα ξεχωριστό ενδιαφέρον, αφού βλέπεις για πρώτη φορά κάποιον και, αυτομάτως,  συγκρίνεις το πρόσωπο που έχεις μπροστά σου με την εικόνα που είχες προηγουμένως σχηματίσει διαβάζοντας μόνον το nick του. Τις περισσότερες φορές, βέβαια,  ουδεμία σχέση είχε η πραγματικότητα με την εικόνα που είχα φτιάξει  στο μυαλό μου, κάτι που είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό....  :Wink: 

Περιμένουμε, τώρα, την βραδυά έκπληξη για την οποία μας σφύριξε ένα πουλάκι ότι επίκειται λίαν συντόμως!

Τώρα, όμως, νάνι, γιατί αύριο είναι working day, έστω και κουτσουρεμένη!

Καληνύκτα :Razz:

----------


## mastropanagos

Τελικα εγω σας εκανα τη χαρη και ηρθα και φυσικα δεν βγηκα χαμενος,ειδα και μιλησα με παλιους γνωστους και φιλους και γνωρισα και καινουργια ατομα και χαρηκα ιδιαιτερα γι'αυτο,η συναντηση ηταν παρα πολυ πετυχημενη με μεγαλη συμμετοχη και πως αλλωστε να μην ειναι οταν εχεις μια τοσο δυνατη και ζεστη διοικηση και τοσα καλα μελη...!!Η συναντηση ηταν περα για περα τελεια και ελπιζω οι επομενες να ειναι ακομα καλυτερες...χαρηκα που τα ειπα με φιλους και που γνωρισα καινουργια ατομα,να ειστε ολοι καλα...
Μαστροκωστα εδωσες ρεστα παλι.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Σας ευχαριστω ολους...!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την συμμετοχή στην χθεσινή μας συνάντηση. Χάρηκα που σας ξαναείδα όλους και που γνωρίστηκα με πολλά νέα μέλη όλων των ηλικιών. Περάσαμε πολύ όμορφα και ζεστά. Το απίστευτο είναι ότι έφθασα τελευταίος στις 19.40..... (αυτό ήταν έκλπηξη για μένα, δεν έχει ξαναγίνει :shock :Smile: . Αν δεν ξεχνάω κάποιον είμαστε 40 και εύχομαι να τα 100στήσουμε... Συμφωνώ με τον καπετάν αντρέα η επιλογή του χώρου ήταν εξαιρετική, αυτό που έλειπε στις προηγούμενες συναντήσεις, τώρα αποκαταστάθηκε. 
Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να πούμε ένα ξεχωριστό ευχαριστώ δημόσια σε δυό νέα παιδιά για τις υπηρεσίες τους. Toν sylver23 για τα κονέ και την προετοιμασία του χώρου συνάντησης. Είχαμε πριβέ χώρο δεν ενοχλούσαμε κανένα, ούτε μας ενόχλησε κανείς. Το σέρβις ήταν νομίζω πολύ καλό..... Και φυσικά ένα ευχαριστώ στον Vortigern που ήρθε από την Σίφνο και για μας. 
Πάμε για την επόμενη ... :Very Happy: , να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και εγώ με την σειρά μου θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για την παρουσία σας στην χτεσινή μας συνάντηση και την τελευταία του 2008 ήταν πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή ....
Να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι λόγω των ημερών περίμενα να έχουμε μικρή συμμετοχή, αλλά μας διαψεύσατε .
Πάμε για την επόμενη συνάντηση της ιστοσελίδας μας που τυγχάνει να έχουμε και τα γενέθλια μας 4 χρόνια παρουσίας της ιστοσελίδας μας στο διαδίκτυο περισσότερα θα σας πούμε από την επόμενη εβδομάδα.
Θέλω και εγώ να ευχαριστήσω τον sylver23 για την βοήθεια που μας πρόσφερε στην διοργάνωση αυτής της συνάντησης.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ήταν ιδιαίτερη χαρά για μένα που παραβρέθηκα σε μία ακόμα συνάντηση του αγαπημένου μας nautilia. Προς έκπληξη μου είδα ότι είχαμε μεγάλη προσέλευση και αυτό είναι πολύ όμορφο. Αυξάνεσθε και πληθύνεσθε είπε ένας πολύ καλός φίλος και έχει απόλυτο δίκιο. Εύχομαι στην επόμενη συνάντηση να τους εκατοστήσουμε. Καλή Χρονιά.!!

----------


## Giorgos_D

Εγώ με τη σειρά μου θα ήθελα να ζητήσω συγγνώμη για την απουσία μου, αν και ειχα δηλώσει πως θα ερχόμουν για μια ώρα, απο τις 19.00-20.00, αφου στη συνέχεια είχα μια υποχρέωση. Δυστυχώς πηγαινοντας σπίτι το λιμάνι το είχαν κλείσει (πολύ πιθανό για αυτόν τον λόγο: http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=18331) και εφτασα σπίτι στις 19.00. Ενημερώνοντας τον Νίκο, του ειπα πως ίσως ερχομουν για κανενα 10λεπτο, αλλα τελικά ούτε αυτό προέκυψε....

Ραντεβού στα γενέθλια!!!

----------


## frost

Υπέροχη συνάντηση, ομορφο περιβάλλον!
 κάθε φορά και καλύτερη...
το χάρηκα ιδιαίτερα, και γνώρισα νέα παιδιά...σιγά σιγά θα σας μάθω όλους :Wink: 
ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ...ΠΕΡΝΑΜΕ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ!!!
Νίκο να βρούμε καμιά άκρη για το Ο.Α.Κ.Α...σε κανα χρόνο δεν θα χωράμε αλλού.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kokomilko

Ομολογώ ότι ακόμα κι εγώ που είμαι ο πλέων άσχετος, βρήκα δυο ανθρώπους ν’ ανταλλάξω δυο κουβέντες.

Με εντυπωσίασε το πόσο και πόσοι νέοι ήταν οι άνθρωποι που συμμετείχαν στην συνάντηση.

Παρ’ όλα αυτά, με όση πείρα μπορώ να έχω ως άνθρωπος σε τέτοιου είδους εκδηλώσεις, προτείνω στο forum, τώρα που έχει κόσμο κι υπάρχουν οι δυνατότητες,
Τέτοιου είδους εκδηλώσεις να τις συνδυάζει με happenings π.χ. θεματικές ενότητες.

Δεν γνωρίζω το αντικείμενο σας και δεν έχω στην πραγματικότητα την δυνατότητα να κάνω προτάσεις.
Γι αυτό δανείζομε παραδείγματα απ’ τον χώρο της μοτοσικλέτας.

Προσωπικά θα περάσω την πρωτοχρονιά  μου σε ένα από τα στέκια που προέκυψαν μέσα από τις παρέες των λεσχών. Το pit stop caf&eacute;.

Με την αλλαγή του χρόνου, θα καβαλήσουν τα ρεμάλια τις πολεμικές τους μηχανές, και θα αφήσουν τα λάστιχα στην άσφαλτο γεμίζοντας τον αέρα μυρωδιά από καμένο λάστιχο. Παράλληλα, ήχοι  live rock θα συντροφεύουν τους θαμώνες είτε αυτοί υποκύπτουν στη αλόγιστη κραιπάλη του αλκοόλ, είτε επέλεξαν με σοφία να καταναλώσουν χυμούς. 

Ενώ την οθόνη θα γεμίζουν εικόνες και στιγμιότυπα από: αγώνες, επιδείξεις δεξιοτεχνίας, ακροβατικά και άλματα από χωμάτινες μηχανές.

¶λλες εκδηλώσεις που γίνονται, περιέχουν εκδρομές με σκοπό την λήψη φωτογραφιών, για διαγωνισμούς φωτογραφίας. Αγώνες και mini πρωταθλήματα, επιδείξεις trial, ή ακόμα και βραβεύσεις σε ακραίες συμμετοχές. Π.χ. record’s βραδύτητας, ποιος διάνυσε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση με τα μικρότερα κυβικά, ποιος έχει την πιο όμορφα διαμορφωμένη, ή πιο καλοδιατηρημένη κλασική μοτοσικλέτα, κ.λ.π.

Φυσικά δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που μαζευόμαστε σαν ομάδα, ταξιδεύουμε σαν αγέλη, τρώμε και πίνουμε σαν οικογένεια, και απλώς γυρνάμε στα σπίτια μας. Όμως αυτή η εκδοχή είναι η εξαίρεση.

Αυτά όσων αφορά την δική μας κουλτούρα.

Το τι είδους event’s θα υιοθετήσετε δε μπορώ να το φανταστώ. Σας εφιστώ την προσοχή όμως, γιατί έχω δει αρκετές λέσχες να δημιουργούνται, να αδρανούν ασχολούμενοι μόνο με συναντήσεις στις οποίες απλώς βρίσκονται και..… τα λένε, και να αφανίζονται.

Έχετε και αρκετό, και καλό κόσμο. Αξιοποιήστε το.

Και μια τελευταία πρόταση. Δημιουργήστε topic για αρχάριους. Να μαθαίνουμε και οι άσχετοι… Τι!!! Είναι η ναυτιλία!!!  (πέρα από τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες)

Καλή χρονιά, με υγεία, και... Πάντα όρθιοι (που λέμε κι οι μηχανόβιοι)

----------


## dimitris

Για αλλη μια φορα περασαμε χαλια, το μαγαζι ηταν απαισιο και οσοι ηρθαν ηταν κι αυτοι απαραδεκτοι... :Razz: 
δεν χρειαζεται να πω κατι τα ειπαν παραπανω αλλοι :Wink: 
να πω ιδιαιτερα ενα ξεχωριστο Ευχαριστω!!! στον Vortigen που ηρθε απο την Σιφνο για την συναντηση και ειναι δευτερη φορα που το κανει! :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Pragmatika i sinatisi itan katapliktiki! Anelpisiti simmetoxi kosmou !

----------


## sylver23

Καλημέρα,να πω και εγώ οτι περάσαμε υπέροχα χθες.Ούτε εγω περίμενα τέτοια συμμετοχή.Εχει φάση που πριν λιγες μέρες μου λέει ο Νίκος --να κανω ρε συ μια συνάντηση πριν το 2009??
και οπως το συζητήσαμε βγάλαμε το συμπέρασμα οτι θα ερθουν πχ 10 ατομα να πιούμε ενα καφε.Τα 40 δεν τα περιμεναμε με τίποτα.
Χαρηκα πολύ και εγω που γνώρισα μελη τα οποία δεν ήξερα,επίσης που ειδα φίλους που είχα γνωρίσει σε παλαιότερες συναντήσεις.
Πάντα ελεγα οτι το ίντερνετ ειναι κάτι το απρόσωπο.Τέλικα όμως σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν είναι.Πέρα οτι εχουμε αρχίσει και γνωριζόμαστε ολο και πιο καλά,ήδη εχουν δημιουργηθεί και κάποιες πιο στενες παρέες.Και αυτές οι παρέες ολο και μεγαλώνουν.
Το αλλο που μαρέσει είναι οτι στο ναυτιλία δεν υπάρχουν ηλικίες.
Ο vortigern πλέον μας έχει σκλαβώσει που έκανε το δεύτερο ταξίδι απο την σιφνο για να έρθει να μας δει.

Δεν χρειάζετε να με ευχαριστείτε για κατι.Χαίρομαι να βοηθαω όταν πρόκειτε να συναντήσω ολους εσάς
Νικο σε ευχαριστούμε που μας έχεις δώσει την ευκαιρεία να γνωρίσουμε τοσα αξιόλογα ατομα
ΥΓ μαστροκωστα σε ευχαριστούμε για τις ιστορίες που μας διηγήθηκες

----------


## mastrokostas

Χτες  ήταν πράγματι μια υπέροχη βραδιά . Είναι πραγματικά χαρά μου που  είδα παλιούς φίλους και έκανα νέους, σαν τον Ellinis, Παστροπαναγο,Sylver 23 ,Thanasis 89,Μαστροβασιλη ,Vortige .Να ευχαριστήσω απο την πλευρά μου όλους σας για την όμορφη βραδιά που περάσαμε ,και να σας πω ότι ήταν μια πολύ καλή συνάντηση μέχρι την επόμενη φορά που θα είναι ακόμη καλύτερη .Ένα πράγμα που χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα είναι ότι μέσω του Nautilia έχουν δημιουργηθεί καλές φιλίες μεταξύ των μελών μας .

Φίλε Silver εγώ να σας ευχαριστήσω για την υπομονή σας . :Very Happy: 

Πάντως αναδείχτηκαν και κάποια κρυφά ταλέντα όπως του sylver  για ταβερνιάρης!!! Το χεις ,το χεις !!¶ντε σου εύχομαι και πανηγύρι στο νησί !! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Διαβαζω για αυτη τη συναντηση απο τις 27/12. Δεν ηθελα να πω τιποτα γιατι ξερετε πως ήμουν..αλλου. Σκοπευα σε μια εκπληξη ομως δυστυχως δεν εγινε. Παντως εγω στις 2030 περνουσα πανω απο το Καβουρι, ομως η σκεψη μου ηταν καμποσα χιλιομετρα αριστερα μου! Ειναι πολυ σπουδαιο το γεγονος οτι κατι απροσωπο που λεγεται internet καταφεραμε μεσα απο τις συνομιλιες μας, τις ανταλλαγες αποψεων αλλα και εμπειριων να δημιουργησουμε δεσμους. Τελικα το μοτο η θαλασσα μας ενωνει ειναι αληθεια! Σας σκεφτομουν εχθες και πραγματικα ζηλεψα αυτους που ηταν παρον. Σημερα ειμαι στο Βολο.. ειστε για κανα τσιπουρακι ή... σπετζοφάι πηλιοριτικο αλλα και κατσικακι γαστρας Πηλιου?? Εχουμε και χιονια εδω...

----------


## sylver23

eng μακαρι να τα χες καταφερει.αλλα δεν πειραζει.συναντησεις θα γινουν ακομα πολλες.
μακαρι να μπορουσα να ερθω κατα κει...


ενημερωνω κιολας οσους θελουν οτι υπαρχουν φωτο απο τη συναντηση.ας μου στειλουν σε πμ το e mail τους για να τις στειλω

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η συνάντηση ήταν ομολογουμένως καταπληκτική. Η συμμετοχή ήταν πολύ μεγάλη, ο χώρος ιδανικός και το κέφι για γνωριμίες και ανταλλαγή απόψεων έφτασε στο ZENITH. Ο καθένας από τους παρευρισκόμενους ήταν μοναδικός. Και όλοι μαζί δέσαμε σαν να γνωριζόμασταν από χρόνια. Και, όμως, κάποιους τους γνωρίσαμε μόλις εχθές.  Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και από μένα στον φίλο Vortigern που ήρθε από τη Σίφνο, στον Μαστροκώστα για τις μοναδικές ιστορίες που μας διηγήθηκε, στον Καπετάν Ανδρέα, τον Aegina, τον Thanasis89, τον mastroasili, τον Niko P και όλους τους φίλους για τα όσα μοιράστηκαν απλόχερα μαζί μας.    Και, βέβαια, την άλλη φορά περιμένουμε όλους όσους δεν μπόρεσαν να έρθουν ...

----------


## dimitris

> Η συνάντηση ήταν ομολογουμένως καταπληκτική. Η συμμετοχή ήταν πολύ μεγάλη, ο χώρος ιδανικός και το κέφι για γνωριμίες και ανταλλαγή απόψεων έφτασε στο ZENITH...


Αντωνη ασε με το ZENITH να κανουμε καμια κρουαζιερα το καλοκαιρι :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Δημήτρη, ομολογώ ότι η λέξη ZENIΘ παρέπεμπε και στις αγαπημένες μηχανές ZENITH, με τις οποίες αρκετοί από εμάς έχουν βγάλει πολλές νοσταλγικές φωτογραφίες.
Οι λέξεις, πολλές, φορές, κρύβουν πολλά ....

----------


## dimitris

Ετσι ειναι Αντωνη οπως το λες... απλα εμενα πηγε το μυαλο μου σε κατι της εποχης που ζουμε :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ίσως βρίσκομαι αργοπορημένα να γράφω το κείμενο που θα μοιραστώ μαζί σας για την συνάντηση, αλλά όπως λένε κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ ! Μετράω περίπου 1,5 χρόνο στο forum χωρίς να έχω καταφέρει μέχρι στιγμής να συναντηθώ με όλους σας ! Πιστέψ'τε με δεν μετανιώνω ούτε στιγμή που λυπόμουν όταν δεν ήμουν μαζί σας στις κατά καιρούς συναντήσεις μας ! Πραγματικά ήμουν σίγουρος για την ποιότητα των ανθρώπων που βρίσκονται πίσω από τα γράμματα μέσα στο forum ! Απλά τώρα έχω ακόμα μία απόδειξη για το ποιον σας !  :Very Happy:  
Να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για τις όμορφες ώρες που πέρασα μαζί σας και κυρίως για τις επικοδομητικές συζητήσεις που έκανα με όλους σας !
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά και ο καινούριος χρόνος να μας φέρει ακόμα πιο κοντά !

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους !

----------


## vinman

Δυστυχώς ένα έκτακτο περιστατικό στη δουλειά δεν με άφησε να έρθω...
Χαίρομαι που υπήρξε μεγάλη συμμετοχή και που περάσατε τέλεια...
Ελπίζω στην επόμενη συνάντηση να καταφέρω να είμαι και εγώ κοντά σας...

----------


## mastropanagos

> Δυστυχώς ένα έκτακτο περιστατικό στη δουλειά δεν με άφησε να έρθω...
> Χαίρομαι που υπήρξε μεγάλη συμμετοχή και που περάσατε τέλεια...
> Ελπίζω στην επόμενη συνάντηση να καταφέρω να είμαι και εγώ κοντά σας...


Και ελεγα ποιος λειπει,ποιος λειπει,νατος λοιπον... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Μανο ειλικρινα εχασες... :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

*Επεστρεψα και εγω στην βαση μου μετα απο πολυωρο ταξιδι.*
*Αρχικα θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω το nautilia.gr που μου εχει χαρισει πολλα πραγματα απο την μερα της εγγραφης μου ως και σημερα.*
*Μετα...*
*Τον Νικο που εκανε αυτην την συναντηση*
*Τον Συλβερ που βοηθησε και οργανωσε την συναντηση* 
*Τον Μαστροπαναγο που αυτη τη φορα μιλησαμε και τελος του ευχομαι το νεο ετος να του φερει καλυτερες συνδεσεις*
*Τον Λεο φυσικα που για αλλη μια φορα καναμε μια ωραια κουβεντα*
*Τον Ροι που ηρθε και αυτος απο Ραφηνα*
*Τον Giorgos....που ειχα την χαρα να τον γνωρισω*
*Τον Captain Nionio φυσικα για την κουβεντα που ειχαμε και αργοτερα την βολτα μας στο λιμανι*
*Τον Δημητρη που εχει τρομερο χιουμορ και χαρικα που τον γνωρισα απο κοντα,την επομενη μερα συναντηθηκαμε τυχαια στο Κοκκινο και μετα πηγαμε βολτα με Νιονιο στο ΝΜΔ τον ευχαριστω και για αυτο γιατι μου εδωσε ευκαιρια να φτασω καπου που δν θα πηγαινα μονος....*
*Ακομα τον Thanasis89 που ειναι ενα απο τα καλυτερα παιδια και συζητησιμος κατα μεγαλο επιπεδο*
*Τον ΝΙΚΟΛΑ που ηρθαμε μαζι απο τον ηλεκτρικο*
*Τον Μανωλη μ για της φωτογαφιες που τραβηξε*
*Ακομα να ευχαριστησω τους:Μαστοβασιλις,Παναγιωτης,Φροστ,Νικος Π.,Αποστολος,Μαστοκωστας,sunflower.*
*Επισης χαρικα που γνωρισα ''πρωτομπαρκους'' οπως ο Δημητρης Π.* 
*Ευχομαι το 2009 να φερει ποιο πολλες συναντησεις και ποιο πολλα ατομα στην παρεα μας.* 
*Συγνωμη αν ξεχασα να ευχαριστισω καποιον πρωσοπικα.*

*Τελος ακομα να ευχαριστησω τον scoufgian και τον Moutsokwsta*
*που καναμε μια μινι συναντηση την κυριακη που ηρθα και πολυ απλα σας ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο τον νεο χρονο Γιαννη και Κωστα και ελπιζο καποια στιγμη στο μελλον να τα ξαναπουμε απο κοντα....*

----------


## scoufgian

> *Επεστρεψα και εγω στην βαση μου μετα απο πολυωρο ταξιδι.*
> 
> *Τελος ακομα να ευχαριστησω τον scoufgian και τον Moutsokwsta*
> 
> *που καναμε μια μινι συναντηση την κυριακη που ηρθα και πολυ απλα σας ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο τον νεο χρονο Γιαννη και Κωστα και ελπιζο καποια στιγμη στο μελλον να τα ξαναπουμε απο κοντα....*


εγω να σ ευχαριστησω Θανο για την υπεροχη παρεα που καναμε μαζι τη Κυριακη.Χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια.Τα υπολοιπα τα χουμε πει απο κοντα

----------


## moutsokwstas

να σε υχαριστησω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου για την ομορφη γνωριμια που ειχαμε την περασμενη κυριακη. φετος ειναι αληθεια οτι εκανα ταξιδια αρκετα απ οσα υπολογιζα να κανω και ειναι αληθεια ο,τι απο ολα τα ταξιδια εχω ομορφες εικονες στο μυαλο μου κι αναμνησεις. το 2009 ενα ταξιδι θα ειναι στο νησι σου, τη σιφνο που δεν την εχω επισκεφτει ποτε. καλη χρονια κια χρονια πολλα.

----------


## dimitris

> *Τον Δημητρη που εχει τρομερο χιουμορ και χαρικα που τον γνωρισα απο κοντα,την επομενη μερα συναντηθηκαμε τυχαια στο Κοκκινο και μετα πηγαμε βολτα με Νιονιο στο ΝΜΔ τον ευχαριστω και για αυτο γιατι μου εδωσε ευκαιρια να φτασω καπου που δν θα πηγαινα μονος...*




Θανο σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο το 2009 με υγεια κι ακομα παραπανω :Wink: 
αυτη η βολτα που καναμε δεν ηταν τιποτα, πιστευω την επομενη φορα να τα πουμε ακομα καλυτερα και να κανουμε την περατζαδα μας σε περισσοτερα μερη χωρις να μας κυνηγαει ο χρονος...
Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια κι εσυ εισαι τρομερος δεν το συζητω!!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Παιδια σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια*
*Θα ηθελα να παρακαλεσω οσους εχουν φωτο απο την συναντηση να τις στειλουν με εμαιλ η απο μσν....ευχαριστω*

----------


## jumpman

Λίγο πριν το 2008 μας αφήσει για πάντα και μια νέα χρονιά το 2009 έρθει στη ζωή μας, να ευχηθώ σε όλα τα μέλη του nautilia χρόνια πολλά, καλή χρονιά με υγεία, ευτυχία, αγάπη και φυσικά με πολλές ώρες κοντά στη θάλασσα και σε αυτό που μας ενώνει εδώ στο forum, τα πλοία.Χάρηκα πραγματικά πάρα πολύ που γνώρισα από κοντά όσα μέλη ήταν στη συνάντηση. Πραγματικά η συνάντηση ήταν πολύ καλά οργανωμένη σε ωραίο χώρο και υπήρχε ευχάριστη ατμόσφαιρα. Να ευχαριστήσω προσωπικά τον LEO και τον Sylver23 που με υποδέχτηκαν και φρόντισαν να μου γνωρίσουν τα υπόλοιπα μέλη, μιας και ήταν η πρώτη φορά που βρέθηκα σε συνάντηση του nautilia. Είναι σίγουρο πως θέλω να έρθω και στις επόμενες συναντήσεις αρκεί να βρίσκομαι στην Αθήνα. Καλή χρονιά!!!!!

Με εκτίμηση Jumpman

----------


## Vortigern

*Να ενα ατομο που ξεχασα,συγνωμη.jumpman σε ευχαριστω και εσενα...!* :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

THnao eisai kai g..... ta atoma..! Den pezesai ! Poli wraia afta pou egrapses gia olous ! Na sai panta kala kai kali xronia !

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> *Παιδια σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια*
> 
> 
> *Θα ηθελα να παρακαλεσω οσους εχουν φωτο απο την συναντηση να τις στειλουν με εμαιλ η απο μσν....ευχαριστω*


 
Δηλ. εγώ δύο φωτο που πρόλαβα και έβγαλα να μην τις ανεβάσω εδώ;  :Confused:

----------


## Vortigern

> Δηλ. εγώ δύο φωτο που πρόλαβα και έβγαλα να μην τις ανεβάσω εδώ;


Oxi καπητανο σε παρακαλω στειλε μου με εμαιλ....
Να σε ευχαριστησω κιολας.....

----------


## aegina

Xronia polla,kali xronia  se ola ta paidia tou foroum kai ena magalo euxaristw gia tin parea sto meating.Roi euxaristw gia to cd,kai ton Ellinis gia tis panta politimes plirofories :Smile:

----------


## filippos_

> Οριστικό συνάντηση στις 19:00 στο Olympico στο ΣΕΦ στις 19/12/2008 τελευταία συνάντηση της χρονιάς,
> Για να δώ συμμετοχές, είναι ευκαιρεία να συζητήσουμε όλα τα θέματα που έχουν προκύψει τον τελευταίο καιρό όπως συναντήσεις, ταξίδια εκδηλώσεις σεμινάρια για το 2009 και κάρτες μέλους .


Θέλω να ερθώ και εγώ παιδιά!για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στείλτε μου μήνυμα..

----------


## vinman

> Θέλω να ερθώ και εγώ παιδιά!για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στείλτε μου μήνυμα..



...είσαι ένα χρόνο πίσω... :Very Happy:

----------


## filippos_

> ...είσαι ένα χρόνο πίσω...


Πωωωωω.....ουτε που το παρατηρησα!είμαι καινουγιος ακομα..¨ :Sad:

----------


## blueseacat

Πολύ θα ήθελα να έρθω αφού είχα χάσει και την προηγούμενη συνάντηση. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ το Σάββατο 19/12. 
Να περάσετε όλοι καλά    :Razz:

----------

